
Customizable Tiny Linux OS for Your Development Needs Optimized for Chromebooks - Linkus
https://github.com/HUSKI3/FireOS
======
rvz
The name 'FireOS' is a risky name for a OSS Linux project for Chromebooks that
is likely to be trademarked by Amazon Inc. 'Fire' is trademarked but not
'FireOS'.

I wouldn't risk getting this project ruined by their patent and trademark
lawyers if your project becomes successful, so brace yourselves for a rename.

~~~
trashcat
Hey look! An hour ago it was changed to IgniteOS

------
debbiedowner
How does this compare to GaliumOS? Ive been using that on <$150 chromebooks
with great pleasure:
[https://wiki.galliumos.org/Hardware_Compatibility](https://wiki.galliumos.org/Hardware_Compatibility)

~~~
ericskiff
I’m thinking about getting something along these lines. What chrome book did
you get?

~~~
debbiedowner
I use Gallium on the super cheap Acer Chromebook 11. If I were to upgrade I
would get something with more pixels, and perhaps more built in storage.

------
saagarjha
I’ve had pretty decent success getting Linux to run directly on Chromebooks.
Does this have anything in particular that makes it a better choice than a
standard distribution?

------
MH15
"FireOS" overlaps awfully much with Amazon's Fire Stick platform.

~~~
seabrookmx
It's literally the name of Amazon's Android fork for Fire tablets.

------
xt00
This looks interesting — would be cool if the author called out what hardware
this was tested on specifically since they mention drivers to support various
things like Chromebooks and microboards.

------
somesortofsystm
What is the appeal of a Chromebook over, say, a GPD Win or Pocket or
something?

~~~
rhema
I don't know why others use them, but the main thing for me is price. I got a
Toshiba Chromebook 2 at 13 inches and 1080p for < $100. It's 3lbs and if it
dies in a fire I can get a replacement no problem. I take it on trips. Most of
the heavy computational lifting I do these days on servers anyway.

------
paulcarroty
> Runs Live and does not effect main drives

Not the best choice, especially from Chromebooks. Not all flash drives are
fast & reliable.

